# Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 8100 LCD Projector: Official Thread



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 8100 LCD Projector*[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3072[/img]

*Specifications*
Native Res.: 1080p (1920X1080)
Brightness: 1800 lumens
Color Processing: Full 10bit
Lamp: 200 W UHE (Ultra High Efficiency) E-TORL
Aspect Ratio: Native 16:9 widescreen (4:3 resize) Compatible with 4:3 and 2.35:1 video formats with Normal, Full or Zoom Modes
Technology: 3LCD, 3-chip optical engine Poly-silicon TFT active matrix
Contrast Ratio: Up to 36,000:1 – Auto Iris On
Inputs (Video): PC (D-Sub 15 pin and 9 pin), HDMI(v1.3a) - 2, Component Video (RCA), S-Video (Mini Din 4 Pin), Composite Video (RCA)
Lens Shift: Vertical: 96.3% max (up and down) - Horizontal: 47.1% (max. left and right)
Fan Noise: 22 dB – 28 dB
Weight: 16.1 pounds
MSRP: $1599


*Features & Benefits*


*Rich, vibrant color and reliable performance* — 3LCD, 3-chip optical engine
*High-definition, 1080p home theater experience* — D7 panel delivers 1920 x 1080 resolution
*Astounding clarity* — 36,000:1 contrast ratio
*Stunning picture uniformity and clarity* — stateof-the-art lens by Fujinon
*Amazing, true-to-life color* — Epson exclusive Cinema Filter with an expanded color gamut
*Brilliant images, anytime, day or night* — 1800 lumens color light output, 1800 lumens white light output1
*Unobtrusive operation* — low fan noise (just 22 – 28 dB) so the audience can focus on the soundtrack
*Cutting-edge connectivity* — two HDMI ports for maximum flexibility
*Energy-efficient E-TORL® lamp* — up to 4000 hours1 lamp life
*Smooth gradations* — 10-bit panel driver
*Ideal for fast-action* — advanced, high-speed auto iris function adjusts light output up to 60 times per second
*Easy maintenance* — convenient dust filtration system with large surface area for greater efficiency
*Outstanding support* — 2-year limited warranty; two business day Home Service shipping

*Art's Review at Projector Reviews*

*Calculator Pro*


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

YEAH! A dedicated thread for the projector I am eyeballing for the monkey theater. :bigsmile:

Seems to be a pretty good bang for the buck projector. I feel at times that all I do is take take take from the forum as I am a HT newb (or at least projector newb). So the most I can offer on this thread is a link to the manual.. http://files.support.epson.com/pdf/plhc81/plhc81ug.pdf


----------



## Blktre (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks Mech.
There is a $100 mail in rebate to Epson if this projector is purchased by Nov. 30th. So it puts the PJ at even a lower price point. Just be aware Epson will not accept this rebate from non authorized dealers. There is a list of these dealers on the rebate form. This PJ should compete with the Mits HC3800 as far as price point goes. The Epson warranty is 2 yrs and one of the best around. Lamp life is 4000 hrs even in best mode which is another plus. 

Im excited about this one as well.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I've been following the 8100, and it seems there is a supply issue (even out of stock at the Epson home store). Anyone heard anything?


----------



## Blktre (Sep 11, 2008)

eugovector said:


> I've been following the 8100, and it seems there is a supply issue (even out of stock at the Epson home store). Anyone heard anything?


You may call your local Box Store with the yellow sign. The website may say they are out of stock, but they normally carry 1-2 units. They are actually a authorized dealer and Epson recognizes them and will support the full warranty. Keep your eye out, they come in spurts. I'm really enjoying mine.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Actually, I'm working there these days. Trust me, we're out and can't get more.


----------



## Blktre (Sep 11, 2008)

BH Photo has the 8100 in stock. I know there have been people looking for it.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

It came back in stock locally here too...just weird that it went out everywhere all of a sudden.


----------

